# taking a picture of someone taking a picture



## kevinblahh

title is self explanitory


----------



## Ronman

I'd guess that everyone has one of those. Here's mine.











Anyone else ever photograph a photographer? ron


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Hey, I've got one or two of those. Here are some from my recent trip with my local Photography club to a dogsled race.












Crazy Photographers


----------



## jteknet

How do you do the snow thing? Also, the cold thing. It's 25 degrees outside and I'm afraid to take my camera out into it. I mean, $1200 isn't exactly chump change to take outside and break. I have a Nikon d80, I suppose I need to get over my fear of the cold seeing as the second picture, the guy has no protection on his camera from what I can tell.

But the snow, isn't his camera getting wet?


----------



## Dubious Drewski

None of us had any protection on our cameras, we just made sure that the cameras were cold before they were exposed to the snow, that way the snow didn't melt into them. (But two of us had K10s, so we didn't have to worry as much  )

See that third picture? Of the madman?  That's a D300 around his neck - with a $2500 300-400mm (I think it's f/2.8) lens attached. It got soaked that day, but it's fine now.

All you do is warm it up slowly after bringing it inside again(Keep it in the camera bag, closed for a couple of hours) Then once the camera is close to room temperature, take it out of the bag and put it by some warm, dry moving air to actually dry it off. (Make sure it's warm air, not hot air!)

Doing it this exact way avoids heat-expansion damage and moisture/mold/rust damage.

Heck, I have never done ANY of these careful things with my Minolta A2 - it's been frozen/wet/scalding hot - and it's just fine. (And I've been abusing that thing for four years now)

People don't give electronic devices enough credit - they're much tougher than we think. (Unless they're cheaply made, then they really are that weak)


----------



## jteknet

Dubious Drewski said:


> None of us had any protection on our cameras, we just made sure that the cameras were cold before they were exposed to the snow, that way the snow didn't melt into them. (But two of us had K10s, so we didn't have to worry as much  )
> 
> See that third picture? Of the madman?  That's a D300 around his neck - with a $2500 300-400mm (I think it's f/2.8) lens attached. It got soaked that day, but it's fine now.
> 
> All you do is warm it up slowly after bringing it inside again(Keep it in the camera bag, closed for a couple of hours) Then once the camera is close to room temperature, take it out of the bag and put it by some warm, dry moving air to actually dry it off. (Make sure it's warm air, not hot air!)
> 
> Doing it this exact way avoids heat-expansion damage and moisture/mold/rust damage.
> 
> Heck, I have never done ANY of these careful things with my Minolta A2 - it's been frozen/wet/scalding hot - and it's just fine. (And I've been abusing that thing for four years now)
> 
> People don't give electronic devices enough credit - they're much tougher than we think. (Unless they're cheaply made, then they really are that weak)


Thank you very much for explaining that to me. =) Wasn't sure how to go about being in the snow with an electronic device like that.


----------



## lockwood81

While out shooting with a friend, I took this pic of him taking a picture.


----------

